# regarding child visa 101 Australia



## Chayashetty (Jun 4, 2015)

I wish to apply for child visa 101 for my 3 month old baby I am holding Australian PR and am in India at present.

I have few queries,

Is PCC is required of both the parents ? Or only the parent who is sponsoring needs to submit police clearance certificate?

I had seen on the website that my husband (sponsorer) needs to submit his tax statement for past two year's but he has been in Australia only since past one year in that case what has to be done?

Also how much bank balance should we keep to show our financial stability as my husband doesn't have a permenant job it's a contract job.


Thanks,
Chaya


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Chayashetty said:


> I wish to apply for child visa 101 for my 3 month old baby I am holding Australian PR and am in India at present.
> 
> I have few queries,
> 
> ...


Ask in Australia forum....already 101 visa requirements titled thread is being discussed...


----------

